# All kinds of new!



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Alright so, This week was a blast! haha I got a new 5 gal hex, (yet to even touch it), some awesome medium size glossy rocks, a moss ball, and a new little yellow girl who i named Submarine : ) I did a bit of decorating, so thought id add some pics, and of course some of the new girl! Shes came from a shop i had never been to. Her cup water was turning yellow, looks like it had not been changed in 2 weeks or so.... this store had 3 girls, all nipped up and DIRTY water. They had like 30 boys in clean ups... but the girls were in dirty yellow water and in bad shape.... i donno maybe they didnt want them to live cuz they werent selling... :/ So i grabbed her cuz she was amazing, then notced that her tail, which i thought was a nip (still might be lol) looked like it was almost trying to deviate into two, like a double tail... the inner rays were forking at the middle and it was SO cool! So i was excited. Any way, enough talk, enjoy 









New tank Re-Decoration









Submarine chillin near the moss ball (the newest more popular place to be apparently) 









New Friends, and neighbors on the color wheel 

















Open up!









The moss ball is Violets fav new hang out, she used to sit in the back all the time, but now she is always patroling around the ball! i love it haha









Check it!









Envy rubbing on the moss, and Violet proposing to it lol :lol:









You can kind of see the forking of the tail like i mentioned. 

I am going to get 3-4 shrimp 2marrow, ive read they love the moss balls and will keep them clean!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

D: shes so ADORABLE! I want her <3 :lol:

And epic tank! xD LOVE that Moss Ball.....always wanted one


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank and pretty fish!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

She is VERY pretty. Her tail is definitely interesting. I've had the same curiosity about a girl of mine. Her tail has an indention in the middle that looks like she has some double tail genes in her or something.


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

oh my goodness!
it's a heart shaped tail!
I'm in love


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's adorable! I love the tank!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i love the look of your tank, great job, and pretty girl!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks guys 

I have to thank all of your, and mostly Christina, you guys all helped me with everything, via internet of course lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

your very welcome alex, anything i can do to help


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh she is cute! I like your tank to its nice.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice nice nice. Envious!
I love the caption about neighbors on the color wheel. 
Submarine is so cute! I want her...
I'm glad the moss ball was a great addition and welcomed by the girls.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Love the name!!! haha!! SO cute.

I love those moss balls..... gotta get me one...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

She's soooo cute. I love her tail!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

DOH! i was just in a pet supermarket a bit south, and saw the moss balls for 6 bux... i got mine from petco for 10.50... ERRRRR

thanks for all the complements guys! I cant wait to start up my 5 gal, just need some money!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL Yes money is a very useful thing to have when setting up tanks. LOL Good luck with them and again I love your tank and decorations.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

beautiful tank and fish


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome tank, and very cute lil girly!


----------



## twurlurmind (Oct 30, 2009)

Its a very nice tank the plants are excellent.The bettas are really good as well


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oooh I really love that tank. Great job.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

So since ive gotten Submarine , the yellow girl she has brighten up soooo much shes very yellow now compared to those pics! and she is developing some brown marbled stops and scales! SO CUTE! there is a little brown stop coming in on the the top of her head, like Vikki's Pearl! Im so excited  OH! and shes gotten BLUE! eyes! 

And i just got word i will be moving NEXT weekend?! You know what this means? Yup 29 Gal Sorority


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Post another pic of her.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Alright i will try! I just was thinkin about moving, i hope all my guys make it


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

submarine! what an awesome name lol i love it. they're all so cute.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow! I LOVE your tank! Your new girl is so beautiful! I love her tail.


----------

